# Quench Community Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Quench

Salcombe Gardens

Mill Hill

London NW7

UK

A refreshing cafe with a relaxed atmosphere. The cafe is part of the Mill Hill East Church and has plenty of wide open space, delicious home baking and realistic prices.

No yuppies here - just a decent coffee served with a smile.

Less than 5 miles away from my ...

More...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This is a great example of a Cafe who makes a positive impact on the local community, using it's influence as a supporter for charities (Macmillan Coffee Morning) and as a space for public meetings.

Keep up the great work Quench, your coffee is steadily improving too.


----------

